# Longest climb in NJ?



## merckxman

Whats the longest climb, fairly significant, in NJ?


----------



## lennon2666

Don't know. There are things like the average degree of gradient to consider, but it looks like High Point might be a bummer on the legs. The road up is longer coming from the south. And it's a pretty darn busy road. And for what it's worth, I've never attempted it.


----------



## fiddlers25

high point i think has the most vertical and is the longest, heading south on rt23 then up to the monument. the TT goes that route and is 5.5 miles averaging around 4.5% including a couple of downhill sections

but the hardest climbs i think are fiddlers elbow (belvidere) and breakneck (vernon) because there are steep sections upwards of 15%


----------



## AlanE

This depends on how you define a "climb". If you can include "a couple downhill sections" as in the previous post, then the longest "climb" goes from Cape May to High Point. It's about 200 miles and has a few downhill sections also, with a net vertical gain of 1803 feet. (insert sarcatic emoticon here).

For length considerations (as opposed to difficulty or vertical gain) I would define a climb as a stretch of road that you could coast down the entire length from a dead stop without ever pedalling. One stretch that comes to mind is Brass Castle - Montana Road. About 5 miles of continuous incline and about 850 feet gain / descent. Makes for a nice recovery after climbing Fiddlers.


----------



## Terex

AlanE said:


> About 5 miles of continuous incline and about 850 feet gain / descent. Makes for a nice recovery after climbing Fiddlers.


Sounds like a big chainring hill. :wink5:


----------



## merckxman

*Thanks replies*

I've done Montana Mtn...will head up to High Point....


----------



## Ken Roberts

While you're up there, might want to try rt 519 south from rt 23 -- not a climb, just some pretty riding.

I've been out of the New Jersey loop, but if you can travel a bit, here's a longer climb I checked out a couple of days ago: 







(or did I get that idea from you?)

Ken


----------



## jkmacman

*alpine climb*

my favorite hill around is the alpine climb. its around 440 ft above sea level in 1.4 miles

it's easily accesable and i bike there at least once a week, many folks come over from manhattan each and every day

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/13888528


----------



## Ken Roberts

Yes I think Alpine is the longest hill close to NYC. Not real steep, but can be used to train for steeper hills if you use higher gears than necessary.

But New Jersey overall has lots bigger hills than that.

I think the biggest "serious" hill is Hidden Valley near Vernon, starting down on Vernon Cross Rd, then after a short section on lower Breakneck Rd, turning right into the Hidden Valley ski resort.

Rt 23 West from Sussex is much longer in _distance_, and a little bit more in vertical than Hidden Valley -- but lots of 23 near Sussex is rather gentle -- other than for theoretical comparisons it's never occurred to me to actually want to ride most of it as a "climb".
I just remembered that there is a climb near rt 23 which is steep and interesting (and about as big as the Alpine climb): Crigger Rd, northwest from rt 519 near Beemerville. 
If up there to ride rt 23, could be pretty to ride to Beemerville and become one of the very few cyclists to have climbed the Crigger.​
Ken


----------



## jkmacman

*kain rd.*

kaid rd up near warwick is just about the hardest climb from what i understand


btcnj is having another ride up there, but i think i'm busy this day

so tomorrow before dawn i'll be biking at alpine


----------



## AlanE

People. people, people, seems like we've gotten a little bit off-topic here. This thread was supposed to be about the LONGEST climb in NJ. Not the hardest - that subject has been beaten to death. Not the highest. Not the most vertical. Not the biggest "serious" hill (whatever that's supposed to mean). Not some obscure road somewhere in Europe (in an obvious attempt to invoke jealousy).

Longest, as in length.

Since nobody came up with anything longer than my suggestion, I WIN !!!

Disclaimer - The above posting is only intended as good-natured sarcasm and is not meant to offend anyone.


----------



## jkmacman

there's a verona in jersey and nice hills there but i don't go ou there much not yet.

i am happy enough w/alpine climb, did it again today and it was part of some of the escape from ny routes? i saw there blue and green arrows and gatoraide on h hudson drive and i think there shorter loop overlapped my ride today in haworth, oradell & paramus

1.4 mile climb for 440 ft is significant in my book and if oneday i can do it in under 6 minutes even better, now my p.b is 7:44, my first attempt


----------

